# New member here



## fourwheeler431 (Jun 21, 2013)

After putting in about 40hrs of reading on the site I decided to join today. I almost feel ashamed to post anything about my pending D,after reading most of the stories because our is so amicable. I have truly learned a lot about all of the emotions that both myself and the STBX have gone through and am really glad that I ran across this site. I don't know if there is anything that I can do to help anyone here,other than maybe offer an ear to listen and words of encouragement,but I will certainly be glad to help in any way I can.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome, Wheels! Nice to meet you. Its nice to hear that a couple can be amicable while going through a divorce. How long have you been married?


----------



## fourwheeler431 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you frostflower! We have been together for a little over 12yrs and married for almost 11. Ours should be finalized within a day or so of our 11yr anniversary.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome fourwheeler....I'm in a similar situation. My stbx is the most passive woman on the planet and so far our divorce has been very amicable too. We're still in the same house. Just don't talk unless it's about our kids. I filed in early February and expect it to be final soon. Her lawyer is being really slow to respond so it's dragging a little.


----------



## fourwheeler431 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Beachguy, We are still in the same house as well(long story). We actually get along better now than we have in years,as strange as that may seem. We are actually working towards building a very solid friendship,which is something that we never really had. We don't discuss "us" anymore though. We have decided to leave what was in the past in the past and move on from here.We hope to continue to build on the friendship that we have rekindled not only for ourselves but for the kids and just take it day by day. Who knows at this point the "spark" may show back up that we have been missing,however I don't really hold much hope in that happening the kids are our main focus and trying to make this as easy as possible on them.


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome! My divorce is also pretty amicable as well. We've had our ups and downs throughout it, but much like yours, we are much better at being friends. Our first court date, the judge was surprised to hear that we got along so well...lol. So anyway, welcome and if there are any hiccops along the way, don't hesitate to post. Everyone here has been very helpful and the give some darn good advice!


----------

